# 5th wheel and tag a long



## papasmurff (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's my question, I see pros and cons of both types campers, so I would like to hear from some of you guys and gals as to what you think is the best and why?


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 16, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=232182

Check this, might be what you are looking for..


----------



## skeeter24 (Apr 16, 2010)

I prefer the 5th wheel due to the fact that it tows so much better and has more storage space.

Down side is that you lose most of your bed space.  Unless you plan on hauling a 4wheeler or something like that it should not be that much of a problem.


----------



## Harleyboy2000 (May 21, 2010)

*5th Wheel*

An old friend of mine (now deceased) pulled his travel trailer back and forth from SC to Lake Okeechobee FL several times a year. I know he was a good driver since he had been driving 18 wheelers over 40 years.

On the interstate on day, his travel trailer passed him, went off the road, and crashed. He was not happy!

That's one of the reasons I pull a 5th Wheel


----------



## Todd E (May 23, 2010)

Fifth wheel hands down.

Ease of hook up.
Towing characteristics.
Less length of total pkg(truck/5'er).
Don't have to buy weight distrib accessories nor sway bars.

Tracking path is shorter/tighter than that of a bumper pull.
This is the only thing you have to get aquainted with in towing a 5'er.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jun 3, 2010)

skeeter24 said:


> I prefer the 5th wheel due to the fact that it tows so much better and has more storage space.
> 
> Down side is that you lose most of your bed space.  Unless you plan on hauling a 4wheeler or something like that it should not be that much of a problem.



x2 my experience too


----------



## mgrclicket (Jun 3, 2010)

5th wheel hands down. Towing characteristics better.

Now that you started it.......... You'll laugh yourself silly, and say WHAT? But if you want to get scientific about it....You don't
"pull" any trailer, you actually "push" it thru energy being transmitted from the front surface area of the ball/hitch.  The
distance of a conventional trailer ball hitch to the midline of the rear axle, you are kinda dragging a trailer. A fifth wheel is set up
near vertical plane on top of rear axle (like a Semi). whereby 
the force of power is on the "front of the "ball"pushing the back side or forward inner surface of the trailer tongue . The king pin on a fifth wheel does the same thing but more efficiently. You have to
visualize this "pulling" effect from a side view and top view.
Top view will show fifth wheel on center of axle, while the trailer hitch will show that it is five, six or more feet minimum, behind the drive axle thus the swaying occurs by a "dragging effect".
As you decrease the distance of the pivot point of any trailer
closer to vertical axle midline you decrease the sway pivot point.
Sounds strange to hear push instead of pull, but its right.
(like a foul line in Baseball, if the ball hits the white foul line, it's
fair...... not foul.)


----------



## TimBray (Jun 4, 2010)

Started out w/ pop-ups (3) in '85, then to travel trailers (2), then to our 35' 5th wheel in '04. I'll never go back to a TT. As far as losing bed space due to the hitch, I have the removable Reese (thought they all were removable now    ) that only leaves the rails mounted. 

Tim


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 20, 2010)

*lack of bed space*



TimBray said:


> Started out w/ pop-ups (3) in '85, then to travel trailers (2), then to our 35' 5th wheel in '04. I'll never go back to a TT. As far as losing bed space due to the hitch, I have the removable Reese (thought they all were removable now    ) that only leaves the rails mounted.
> 
> Tim



I was thinking that lack of bed space was only when u were towing ur fifth wheel. I find that sometimes I would like to tke my ATV and my fifth wheel. U can pull a separate trailer I suppose but backing it would be almost impossible. But if u plan ahead u can buy a toy hauler and have room for ur ATV in the fifth wheel. I wish I'd had the foresight to do that.


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 21, 2010)

The one con of a fifth wheel is the cost of the tow vehicle, be mindful of the size you get, the larger the 5th wheel the more expensive the tow vehicle.  Even if you have the 5th wheel for 20 years you may have to replace the tow vehicle once or maybe even twice during that time.


----------



## airboater1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just bought my 2nd diesel trk Feb.'10 2500hd dodge 4x4 with 6.4. Not new off the lot, an '07 but with 35k miles.My first was a gmc, nice but not the torque. Got a beast now with towing of 12000 lbs. I own a 28 ft 5th wheel, what an easy towing rv.Easy to park,load,unload.Just came back from W.Va.with smaller trailer with atv's behind 5th wheel. No problems.No police prob's either.


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive Owned 2 TT's a 28 ft and a 33ft also towed at least 200 for fema for all the huricanes.
Now I rock an 35ft 5iver and LLLLLOVE it.
Tow much better no getting sucked in when a rig passes you and easer to set up. Plus being 6'5" the head room is a much welcome site.


----------



## combatcomm (Sep 9, 2010)

Good info in this thread!


----------



## rjseniorpro (Sep 21, 2010)

*5th wheel*

I noticed full pull has the Husky slide hitch. If you tow a 5th wheel with a short bed truck, pay the extra money and get the slide hitch. Otherwise sooner or later you will pop out your rear window in your truck, usually caused by getting in a bind and turning too much with the front of the truck too high. I had a Buddy pop his out in a walmart parking lot while on the cell phone.
 If you get in a bind, stop, go back and pull the correct handle and the hitch will slide and give you 12" to safely park or move your camper. My last truck I bought I went with the long bed, but the short beds are fine.


----------

